# The Hindu Business Line : Use Of Disinvestment Proceeds â€” Throwing Good Money After Bad? (The Hind



## Sikh News Reporter (Jun 21, 2005)

Use of disinvestment proceeds â€” Throwing good money after bad?

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Hindu/SIG=12fe6kg47/*http%3A//www.thehindubusinessline.com/2005/06/21/stories/2005062100810800.htm*


----------

